# Lutea Crypt



## Starlight_Guide (Feb 11, 2008)

*Cryptocoryne Lutea*

I picked this plant up today for my Orandas tank, not realizing that it wasnt what I thought it was. 

What types of things should I know about it? Does it need fertilizer or anything like that? I mistook it for a Red Wendetii Crypt. :withstup:

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------

